# Anderson Silva doesn't have the hardest training



## LightweightFighter (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get it. If you watch Anderson Silva's all access, he does circuit training that only last 30 minutes. Rich Franklin does it for an hour. If you watch their diets, Anderson Silva eats anything he wants, Rich Franklin follows a strict diet.

After watching All Access, of course I like Anderson Silva a lot more, I mean the guy is super charismatic and showed a different side of him as oppose to the cocky/intimidating side he shows in the ring, but I don't get how his training makes him the best in the world?

It doesn't look like he trains with as much intensity as Wanderlei, Sherk, the only difference in training is that whole ball throwing stuff. Do you guys think there's a lot more to his training than was shown or is this guy just a very gifted fighter?


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't think he works nearly as hard as a lot of people now, he's probably just more gifted.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I would say that natural talent and intelligence can take you a long way.

It always seems to me that he just sees his opponent differently than most guys, meaning that he is just more aware of everything. That has to do with intelligence just as much as physical ability.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

LightweightFighter said:


> I don't get it. If you watch Anderson Silva's all access, he does circuit training that only last 30 minutes. Rich Franklin does it for an hour. If you watch their diets, Anderson Silva eats anything he wants, Rich Franklin follows a strict diet.
> 
> After watching All Access, of course I like Anderson Silva a lot more, I mean the guy is super charismatic and showed a different side of him as oppose to the cocky/intimidating side he shows in the ring, but I don't get how his training makes him the best in the world?
> 
> It doesn't look like he trains with as much intensity as Wanderlei, Sherk, the only difference in training is that whole ball throwing stuff. Do you guys think there's a lot more to his training than was shown or is this guy just a very gifted fighter?



That is what I thought too.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

Physical prowess only takes you so far. At a certain point the opportunity cost of improving physical fitness versus working on the technical aspect of the game is just too high for it to be worth it. If it were not the case Sean Sherk would be the best fighter in the world.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

This honestly just impresses me even more.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Some people confuse a more painful masochistic training program with a superior program.


----------



## Celtic16 (Sep 9, 2007)

You guys are fools.. I can't believe you're fallin for it..


Anderson Silva only trains to fit in with the humans!


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

It's called talent.

Also keep in mind the all-access only gives a glimpse into a fighter's training. Silva may well do more intense workouts at different stages of his training camp.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

whatever works for him, he should keep doing it


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

How could you possibly create a accurate assessment on how long or hard he trains from watching a 30min TV show. You cant.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

HaVoK said:


> How could you possibly create a accurate assessment on how long or hard he trains from watching a 30min TV show. You cant.


I always kind of assumed, opposite to many it appears, that because it's on the show the fighters give their best work outs for it.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Quantity does not equal superiority. Quality > quantity. 

Listen to Bas Rutten on of the episodes of inside MMA, where he explained the importance of few short intense workouts rather than numerous longlasting workouts.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

they said he does a 2 hour circuit and a half hour of it at full intensity. You'd be hard pressed to find someone working harder...


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Exactly. Its quality not quantity. Look at Sean Sherk! He could do a killer 8 weeks Caveman training course and be ready of March 15th. That same morning you could wake up BJ Penn and tell him he had to fight Sherk and he has to be ready in 25 minutes and he has not trained for 3 weeks and was drunk and stoned the night before and BJ would still be the favorite.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

LightweightFighter said:


> I don't get it. If you watch Anderson Silva's all access, he does circuit training that only last 30 minutes. Rich Franklin does it for an hour. If you watch their diets, Anderson Silva eats anything he wants, Rich Franklin follows a strict diet.
> 
> After watching All Access, of course I like Anderson Silva a lot more, I mean the guy is super charismatic and showed a different side of him as oppose to the cocky/intimidating side he shows in the ring, but I don't get how his training makes him the best in the world?
> 
> It doesn't look like he trains with as much intensity as Wanderlei, Sherk, the only difference in training is that whole ball throwing stuff. Do you guys think there's a lot more to his training than was shown or is this guy just a very gifted fighter?


Which aspect of his training are you talking about? Weight lifting/cardio or martial arts training? imo he trains martial arts as much as most top fighters but I felt like he doesn't focus as much on weight and cardio as a Sherk, Franklin, Wandy etc. However you can tell by looking to his body and I'm pretty sure A. Silva's cardio is nowhere at Sherk's or Franklin's level (hard to tell as the guy didn't need to fight more than 2 rounds in years but just my guess). 

imo there are 2 main reasons for what you're pointing out:
- the guy is extremely gifted and is able to KO people (mostly) with good combination of strikes + dangerous muy thai and his unbelievable accuracy (thus he doesn't need to focus so much on pure muscle strength and hand heaviness as he's got these others tools)
- his fighting style can make weight lifting less relevant for him. I'm not questioning the importance of weight and cardio for every MMA fighter, however a wrestler's game relies more on physical strength than a striker's.


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

If my last 11 fights had not gone past the second round; I dont think I would train that hard either.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I am pretty sure they didn't show much in his training. More of trying to get fans to know the guy better. The only thing that threw me off was he said he eats whatever he wants...


----------



## rdrush (Mar 5, 2007)

The big mac part was hilarious. Xerxes had a good point though, a wrestlers biggest advantage usually is his strength. Silva doesn't have to concentrate on that as much. It is much better for him to perfect his technique which is by far his biggest strength.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

Anderson Silva always makes sure he trains with the best in the world, also im willing to bet that Anderson's training regime is more diverse and technical than Rich's.


----------



## vancitypimp (Apr 8, 2007)

Silva is a technical fighter. I would think he would work more on fighting technique and building up his skills than on making sure he is the better shape than his opponent for a fight.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

Celtic16 said:


> You guys are fools.. I can't believe you're fallin for it..
> 
> 
> Anderson Silva only trains to fit in with the humans!


Amazing. Hahaha

ON A MORE serious note,
He's the best because of his mastery of the ART, not the sport.

Basically it's BRAIN waaaay over brawn.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

No matter what, as was stated, he's doing the right thing. Even if he didn't show how he really trains, it doesn't matter, the dude is a monster.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

The man is fluid and fast and hits everything he wants to hit. The boxing aspects in the UFC is average, whereas ASilva explodes on guys. He is one of the most dangerous men standing up. Unfortunately for his opponents, he's also a badass on the ground. Hendo was able to take him down throughout the first round of their fight..was he able to unleash the hellstorm of punches needed to KO him, no. 

Farfetched example is Kenbo Shamrock. At 44, he can probably go 2-3 of intense training in the gym. Get him out into the cage where he has to explode and dominate with3-5 minutes per round, can't do it.


----------



## LightweightFighter (Jul 10, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Which aspect of his training are you talking about? Weight lifting/cardio or martial arts training? imo he trains martial arts as much as most top fighters but I felt like he doesn't focus as much on weight and cardio as a Sherk, Franklin, Wandy etc. However you can tell by looking to his body and I'm pretty sure A. Silva's cardio is nowhere at Sherk's or Franklin's level (hard to tell as the guy didn't need to fight more than 2 rounds in years but just my guess).
> 
> imo there are 2 main reasons for what you're pointing out:
> - the guy is extremely gifted and is able to KO people (mostly) with good combination of strikes + dangerous muy thai and his unbelievable accuracy (thus he doesn't need to focus so much on pure muscle strength and hand heaviness as he's got these others tools)
> - his fighting style can make weight lifting less relevant for him. I'm not questioning the importance of weight and cardio for every MMA fighter, however a wrestler's game relies more on physical strength than a striker's.


The aspect I am talking about is his conditioning. Conditioning is the reason people say 90% of the fight is in the gym. 

I just don't understand how this guy doesn't follow no strict diet, it doesn't look like his circuit training is THAT intense, yet he has the power to give Big Nog a hard time in the training room. As gifted as you are, talent can only take you so far. Big Nog is Big Nog, and he is incredibly talented himself. 

I just really thought THE BEST in the world wouldn't rely so much on talent/intelligence or whatever you call it alone, I thought they should have that with some crazy insane training. His training looks mediocre compared to the other UFC fighters.

The only thing I find great about his training is his training partners, and I am skeptical about his ball dodging thing.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

You all know it's probably Dana just showing that to make it seem like he's EXTREMELY talented and some type of superhuman right?


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Its because he doesn't need it.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

Why work on cardio when you are too gifted to need it? Some guys like Sherk who have much less talent rely on taking guys into deep water and that is a great recognition of what your limits are. Anderson has all is talent in pure fighting technique and doesn't need crazy training.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

nissassagame said:


> Why work on cardio when you are too gifted to need it? Some guys like Sherk who have much less talent rely on taking guys into deep water and that is a great recognition of what your limits are. Anderson has all is talent in pure fighting technique and doesn't need crazy training.


the 30 min was just refering to his FULL INTENSITY cicuit training. Not his cardio or any other form of training.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

A lot of the posters here (me too) look like we don't know shit now, because Silva came in and fought crap v Cote. It just strikes me how much of what we assume we know turns out to be wrong. All you can really say is sometimes a fighter can come in and fight like a monster - and sometimes they can look sloppy and weak. And sometimes you can have a guy switch from one to the other from one fight to another - or even in the same fight. 
(I have my theory on it - it's pretty obvious why imo)


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

name goes here said:


> A lot of the posters here (me too) look like we don't know shit now, because Silva came in and fought crap v Cote. It just strikes me how much of what we assume we know turns out to be wrong. All you can really say is sometimes a fighter can come in and fight like a monster - and sometimes they can look sloppy and weak. And sometimes you can have a guy switch from one to the other from one fight to another - or even in the same fight.
> (I have my theory on it - it's pretty obvious why imo)


ye thats your opinion

Anderson was mainly showing respect to Cote by giving him time to show what he's got, it's no question that he could have been more aggressive but why bother when you have 5 rounds to fight? As we all know he likes to put on a good show for the fans.

I'm still as much of a fan of Anderson as I was before the fight.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Anderson prob does change very hard you prob just didn't get to see it that much in the All Access piece. I think UFC took this opportunity to market him and did a great job making him out to be very down to earth they wanted to show the Big Kid side of Anderson and it game across great Dancing,Laughing and playing with his kid they show really put Anderson out there and made him a very like able guy setting him up to take over as the face of UFC and replace Chuck. Well done by UFC


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

*Who Cares?*

I say who cares? The guy must be doing somehting right, even if his program isn't as intense as other fighters. What ever works.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

I was pretty impressed with the ball technique. If fighting and soccer ever fail him, he would be one hell of a dodgeball player.


----------

